# Balls



## StrokedOut (May 28, 2007)

... so myself and 3 male EMT partners finish lunch and walk over to the drug store to amuse ourselves. I bought some miniature little sports balls, basketball, baseball, etc. There were 2 little boys probably about 7 or 8 years old on the other side of the street waving at us. We walked over to see what was up, and found they had somehow rounded up 2 kittens and an adult cat. They also found themselves some small wire fencing from someone's garden, and were "keeping the kitties at bay", also charging people 25 cents to pet the kitties. 

My 3 co-workers walked over to the kitties and paid their dues to pet the kitties and amuse the kids. One little boy had walked over to me and asked me what I had in my bag, so I showed him the toy balls I bought. His friend came over for a moment but felt he should supervise the EMT's and kitties so went back to his fence.

It was my turn to go pay "homage" to the kitties so I put my bag down and walked over. Two of my co-workers had gone back to the unit and as I was trading places with the third, the one little boy who stood guard ran towards my purchase on the ground and shouted, "I WANNA COME LOOK AT YOUR BALLS!!!!"

Of course the last guy walking back turns around with this sheer look of horror on his face. He was about to say something however decided not to ask when he saw me turn around with tears streaming down my face, trying to control my laughter in front of the kids. So I pay like $5.00 to pet the kitties because I had to get out of there before I exploded. We walked back to our unit and couldn't stop laughing for a good 15 minutes ...


----------



## Glorified (May 28, 2007)

Haha, good story.  I chuckled.


----------



## MMiz (May 28, 2007)

Best. Post. Ever.


----------

